# Game #42 (1/22): Golden State Warriors @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers Warriors Preview:*
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers spoiled the Golden State Warriors' season opener two and a half months ago, but both teams will look quite different when they meet on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

If we were in Oakland i would prob call for a loss...but were at home..and since i think were automatic at home...we win


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

SoCalfan21 said:


> If we were in Oakland i would prob call for a loss...but were at home..and since i think were automatic at home...we win


Oh, my fellow Niners and A's fan...ashame we differ here. 

Before, I'd say that this is an easy Lakers win. Seeing how the Lakers have a tendency to play down to the level of inferior competition, I think the outcome here depends on how the Lakers perceive the Warriors. I think even us Warriors fans aren't sure what we have now, after the mega-trade with Indiana.

Warriors game plan is to run it up and down. I imagine the Lakers will run at opportune times. Ought to be an entertaining game, nonetheless.

Come through, Lakers fans, and post your thoughts on the Warriors' thread for this game as well!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

bruindre said:


> Oh, my fellow Niners and A's fan...ashame we differ here.
> 
> Before, I'd say that this is an easy Lakers win. Seeing how the Lakers have a tendency to play down to the level of inferior competition, I think the outcome here depends on how the Lakers perceive the Warriors. I think even us Warriors fans aren't sure what we have now, after the mega-trade with Indiana.
> 
> ...


haha yes we must do battle tonight...it should be a good one though


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

so is kwame playing tonite or what?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> so is kwame playing tonite or what?


No.

Kwame and Lamar both back friday.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Baron Davis will play in tonight's game. The reason he did not play against the Cavs was a one-game suspension.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now is not the time for a 3-game losing streak...let's get this game and the one against Charlotte so we can head into the game vs the Spurs with momentum.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

no kwame? aww what was all that about him coming back today.. i was looking forward to it


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Lakers struggle against run-gun teams, They better stop GS pace and play some defense.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

The new-look Warriors should present more of a challenge to the Lakers than in games past, but as someone currently living in Lakerland, I'd have to go with the Lakers here. Home court advantage and the fact that team chemistry hasn't emerged this early on after the Pacers trade for the Warriors. Plus, the Lakers will have the usual player that steps up in the game. I have a feeling it won't be Turiaf this time...it'll probably be like Mo Evans having another big night. Grr.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game is about to be underway. Let's go Lakers!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

50/50 chance for lamar to play friday? whaaat?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sloppy play early on, and we're not getting back on defense...if Kobe gets a turnover, whether a foul is called or not, he needs to stop complaining to the refs and get back on D.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Early on, it looks like we aren't active enough and are not bringing the energy that is necessary to beat this team. That had better change, or else they will put up 125+ on us.

It doesn't help that Pietrus is getting away with blatantly ridiculous reaching whenever Kobe has the ball.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe is complaining a lot lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Offensively, we're playing fine...defensively is the completely opposite.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jesus..lol


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

how many turnovers now?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

8 im guessing.. gonna check now.

actually it's 10. we're on pace for 40 turnovers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How can you shoot 68% and still trail your opponent.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This team is looking like a ****ing joke lately.

What is that now? 11TOs in the first Goddamn quarter? That is pathetic. They were all in the same way too...we just dropped the ball and let them poke it away.

Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ronny Turiaf looks hilarious.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL Loving Ronnys hair.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

LOL look at ronny's hair


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> LOL Loving Ronnys hair.


Maybe he is friends with Donald Trump.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love Mo Evans...he's been very consistent for us as of late and is playing great ball.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Why does ****ing Phil always bench Kobe during important stretches of games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm it was the 2nd quarter, not that important.

phil's been resting kobe for the first 6 minutes of the 2nd lately, which is i think the least important stretch of the game.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> hm it was the 2nd quarter, not that important.
> 
> phil's been resting kobe for the first 6 minutes of the 2nd lately, which is i think the least important stretch of the game.


I understand that but the Lakers play only two games this week, and Warriors have taken a 7 point lead with Kobe on the bench.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke has been stinking up lately.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, Kobe came back in, and the Lakers went on an 11-2 run and are now up 1.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Warriors are piling up a lot of steals.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Whats the record for steals in a half? This is sad.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke's confidence in his shooting is quickly fleeting. he should have shot that, but instead chose to drive in because he hasn't been making it... then he turns it over.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe looks good, as do Evans and Bynum. Walton, on the other hand, just looks awful. He is plain sad to watch right now.

We need to get the ball into Bynum WAAAAY more in the second half. He could finish with 25pts if we give him the ball.

Good second quarter...we buckled down a little and played a bit of defense.

Keep it up!!!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

well luke has been missing a lot too


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Radmanovic stretching his personal streak of a game with atleast one personal foul to 41 games. The guy just can't play without committing a foul.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Not related to lakers, but I thought it was funny, Sacramento scores 9 points in first quarter and New Jersey answers with 10 points.
p.s check espn box score


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Its fine... Lakers are in good condition. Warriors wont keep getting steals like that and Lakers are shooting well. We'll take this, I am not worried.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not worried, either.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Imdaman said:


> Whats the record for steals in a half? This is sad.


17 Golden State vs San Antonio 2/15/89


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Warriors are getting even more steals this quarter.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love the fact that Kobe can seriously just get hot immediately...or nail a shot whenever we need it...why can't the others do it? Damn. Warriors have 14 steals and 10 turnovers. We have 5 steals and 18 turnovers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wish Waltn can take some of Cookie's fouls, Walton is 0-7 with 0 fouls and Cook is 5-6 with 4 fouls.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Theonee said:


> Wish Waltn can take some of Cookie's fouls, Walton is 0-7 with 0 fouls and Cook is 5-6 with 4 fouls.


Yeah, seriously. What's with Luke late? He's definitely been struggling. If he keeps going like this for the next few weeks, do you guys think it's possible Phil adds Mo Evans to the starting lineup?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow...seriously, Luke is just playing like crap lately. It's pissing me off.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

luke's on a pretty bad slump. playing horrible tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Yeah, seriously. What's with Luke late? He's definitely been struggling. If he keeps going like this for the next few weeks, do you guys think it's possible Phil adds Mo Evans to the starting lineup?


I don't see why not, Mo is better defensively, the only reason Luke is in there is because of his offense, since he is stinking up on that , he might loose his starting job, if he continues do do that.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Right now, Walton is no better than Sasha Vujacic or Travis Knight *at their worst*. I would honestly rather have McKie out there than him.

The game is slipping away, we do not understand what we need to do to win, and things are not looking good at all.

Once again, what the hell does Phil do at halftime?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Not a long time ago third quarter use to be the Lakers, but lately Lakers seem to be loosing every game in the third quarter.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

mo evans needs to get more minutes vrad and luke less


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Even their center has 5 steals, where as the lakers as a team has 6 steals.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

with kobe possibly sitting on the bench at the start of the 4th I see GS running away with this one.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

There is no way Kobe is sitting, he already had his share of rest.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

i don't understand phil's subs. pattern this year, it has cost us several games


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's back in. We're lucky to only be down 1 right now. Timeout Golden State.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> i don't understand phil's subs. pattern this year, it has cost us several games


you're right. He puts kobe back in but takes evans out.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lets rally guys


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I think, even though the lakers committed 22 turnover, they out rebounded GS 43-29 so far, so that made up for it. Put differently, they wasted their rebounds.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I've always liked Sasha.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's awesome.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It looks like Kobe might have to score 50 plus to win this game.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

For some reason phil insists on taking out hot guys and replacing them with cold ones. If they are cold keep them out unless they are Kobe or Odom.

we are only in this game b/c of kobe right now, horrible blah


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Chance to take the lead, and we do because of Kobe. 

92-90 and Kobe has 37.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

golden state team is going to be dangerous post-trade now, they are like a hybrid of defensively agressive sonics from 90's with guys and bucks of late 90's/early 2000's offensively


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

KennethTo said:


> golden state team is going to be dangerous post-trade now, they are like a hybrid of defensively agressive sonics from 90's with guys and bucks of late 90's/early 2000's offensively


There is a great chance Altione Walker might end up with the GS too, since they like unwanted players by other teams a lot. Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington, and Baron Davis.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okay, so now I'm getting worried a little bit...thank God for Biedrins missing free throws right now...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers with the lead on the alley-oop pass from Smush to Mo! 95-94 Lakers!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Ronny has the best dance moves.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

0-8 , Luke


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn...Lakers down 99-95 with 3:27 left.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jeez Kobe.... He really wants to win..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe with the nice dunk...Luke with a shot at 2 points with free throws.

He makes the 1st, and he makes the 2nd. Tie game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Andrew Bynum is just ballin' in this game! 10 points, 15 rebounds, 4 blocks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke with his 1st bucket! Tie game with a minute and a half left. Golden State turns it over, and it's Lakers ball.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

solid game by bynum, best thing to come out of mihm & kwame injury, more bynum


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Yeah, Bynum is going to be a great shot blocker.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice to see you Lucas Walton.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Luke with back-to-back buckets! Hell yeah! Lakers up 2 with 1:11 left!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Smush parker is sneaky in the crunch time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nighty night.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

anddd we win!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wooo! Lakers win! I love Kobe in a very heterosexual way!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice to see Luke wake up in the final two minutes of the game...where the hell has he been?

What a POS game...at least we won.

Man, we need Odom and Kwame back ASAP.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, it wasn't 81 for Kobe but 42 ain't bad.


----------



## kobesthegoat (Jul 14, 2005)

hey guys didnt see the game (had school) i see in the box score it had lamar starting whats up with that?


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

yes 42 aint bad. but luke walton should've got more than what he had


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

horrible win tonite....


horrible wins= blowout wins


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

kobesthegoat said:


> hey guys didnt see the game (had school) i see in the box score it had lamar starting whats up with that?


He didn't play...50/50 chance he might play Friday against the Bobcats.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

their future is very very bright indeed if the warriors play like they did tonight, lucky win


----------

